# help with a beardie



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

hi im thinking of getting a bearded dragon and was hoping some one could give me a little information on costs, how easy they are to look after 
i do intend to have a long chat with the petshop owner but dont want to sound silly 

i do not have a very huge income but was hoping for some honest advice 

thanks x


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

When i first started to look to get a bearded dragon i spoke to several different reptile suppliers n found that i got diff info nearly every where i went, in the end i ended up researching diff areas of the net, i also got books from the local library to make sure i had all the info i needed.
As for feeding cost i have 2 beardies at the minute i buy my locusts from the local reptile supplier in bags of 50 0r 100, at there most expensive it cost me just short of 30 pound per wk and that was just for the live food then there's salad n veggies on top. I'm not trying to put u off because they make wonderful pets and i'm well and truly hooked, but i am tryin to be honest too. 
Hope that helps


----------



## pwincess_nicole (Apr 25, 2009)

thankyou i have looked online at several care sheets and spoken to 2 shop owners and i have one coming on the 28th lol really excited thankyou for your help x


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

if you can buy your food online it is so much cheaper 100 locusts for around £15
they also like to eat worms ie butterworms phoenix worms wax worms and morio worms

crickets are also online same as all the worms for a much cheaper price than shops.

we use the following most of the time they are fast and effeciant and the quality is very good

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

when it comes down to greens you can grow alot yourself just in a couple of tubs outside

hope this helps

dave and amy


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

welll you need a uvb a heat lamp urr tank a bag of sand your choice of color um something for him to bask on ummm maybe some plants for him to climb and a feeding dish and a water dish. its quite easy to take care of a beardie just feed it crickets or mealworms one day and then salad next day ummm keep handleing him evry now and then and stroke him show him were thhe salad is when you get him make sure the tank is a good tempurature for him and umm sometimes beardies can over heat sooo i keep my mat of in day and turn it on when he goes to sleep oh and you need a thermometer oh and dont spray plants or anything because there desert animals and itlle get to humid in there and thatas it hope this helps=]


----------

